
Apple Honors Mandela on Home Page - aashaykumar92
http://www.apple.com/
======
kristopolous
Reminds me of the "Think different" campaign when they tried to peddle off
electronics by coopting public domain images of famous people --- making it
look like that they would be consumers of overpriced shiny gadgets.

Ghandi totally would have had an iPad air.

~~~
kunai
Google: "Nelson Rolihlahla Mandela: 1918-2013" on homepage. Reaction: Little
fanfare.

Apple: "Nelson Mandela: 1918-2013" on homepage with b/w photo. Reaction: OH MY
GOD. APPLE IS NOW HONORING A HUMAN RIGHTS ACTIVIST TO SELL THEIR PRODUCTS.
LET'S ALL ORGANIZE A LYNCH MOB AND CONDEMN THIS INHUMAN BEHAVIOR!!!1

~~~
asdfs
Google has a pretty large news presence, and a history of both remarking on
notable anniversaries via doodles, and posting relevant news in small text on
its home page. It's much more in line with Google's history.

~~~
philwelch
Apple was honoring people like Mandela since before Google was a company.

~~~
swang
Okay I'll bite since I don't know this. Like who?

~~~
bwork

      In 2001, when George Harrison died
      In 2002, when Jimmy Carter won the Nobel Peace Prize
      In 2003, when Gregory Hines died
      In 2005, when Rosa Parks died
      In 2007, when Al Gore received the Nobel Peace Prize
      In 2011, when Steve Jobs died
    

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Think_Different](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Think_Different)

~~~
swang
Google was founded in 1998?

~~~
bwork
Oops.

    
    
      "Think different" was an advertising slogan
      for Apple Inc (formerly Apple Computer Inc)
      in 1997 created by the Los Angeles office
      of advertising agency TBWA\Chiat\Day.
    

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Think_Different](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Think_Different)

------
xarball
More like "Apple markets on website by appealing to public figure".

I don't see how this is relevant? Can we link to the public figure rather than
apple? :/

~~~
enraged_camel
>>More like "Apple markets on website by appealing to public figure".

Apple doesn't _need_ to appeal to any public figures to do their marketing.

~~~
adamnemecek
Cough, cough

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmwXdGm89Tk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmwXdGm89Tk)

------
myrandomcomment
Sometimes you just have to take things at face value. Maybe, just maybe Apple
and Google are trying to honor a great man.

~~~
sparkie
They're not "honoring" him, and they're not trying either.

Mandela stood against inequality and injustice, which these corporate giants
are massive facilitators of. Apple in particular exploit the very people who
produce their products in China, while sitting on vast wealth. As global
inequality is on the rise, record profits are announced, and despite their
position to make a real positive effect on humanity, increasing shareholders
profits comes first.

While they stick up a nice picture or some text of a great man on their
webpages, they stand for completely the opposite. They've completely failed to
_honor_ anything about the man, or his ideals.

If they wanted to honor him, they could for example, boycott Israel, or doing
at least make an effort to actually put an end apartheid.

------
omeid2
While Apple is a great company and I do appreciate their taste and positive
influence on quality of everyday gadgets.

A multinational corporation who has a very dark history of underpaid and to a
point almost slave workers, abuse of patent and legal system, participation
with illegal government projects at the cost of their customers privacy and
freedom around the world stands in direct contrast to what Mr. Mandela had
dedicated his life for: Equality and Freedom.

I can ignore the fact that Apple like any other _for profit corporation_ will
not do jack shit that does not inline with their main interest [profit]
directly or indirectly. I would still find this a little disturbing and ironic
like seeing Snowden 'Honoured' with a full page image on GCHQ or NSA homepage.

------
bowerbird
personally, i was quite offended by the campaign for the new d.v.d. coming out
for "the fast and furious", which promises to donate "a portion of the
proceeds", _if_ you buy it, to the charity founded by paul walker.

that seemed really sleazy to me.

i mean, they could have just went and made a donation, instead of pimping out
the just-inflamed memory of fans, and -- considering the money that franchise
has made -- it would've been no sweat off their coke-filled noses.

and the fans _still_ would've went out and bought it...

or they could've said "we're gonna lower the price of this d.v.d. by 10 bucks,
so you can give 10 dollars to his charity, under your name, so you get the
feel-good."

but no, they had to tie their donation to your purchase.

offensive, big-time.

and, compared to _that_ recent example, the act of apple in putting up a
simple photograph, in tribute, seems quite innocent, and maybe even downright
honest.

-bowerbird

------
navs
So much cynicism. Oh well, this is Apple news so that's to be expected.

Apple has a history of doing this. You might say (and certainly most here
have) that they are attempting to promote the brand through use of Mandela's
image but it's an image on their homepage. They didn't advertise the fact with
newsletter or social media fanfare.

Maybe some people just really admired Nelson Mandela. Some people that have
the power to decide what goes on Apple's homepage.

------
laureny
Apple honoring someone on their home page?

Google should sue them.

